
Becoming the world's first full-fledged cyborg - jeroenvlek
https://nationalpost.com/health/this-ailing-scientist-is-trying-to-save-his-life-by-becoming-worlds-first-full-fledged-cyborg
======
jeroenvlek
Trailer here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYkuLcK2KG4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYkuLcK2KG4)

